# Lei vs. Voi



## jester.

Ciao a tutti 

Ho una domanda che il mio libro di grammatica non può risolvere.

Quale forma di cortesia si utilizza più spesso? Lei o Voi?

Secondo il mio libro le due forme si possono usare ma il libro non dice quale è preferibile.

Ci sono situazioni differenti in quali si utilizza con preferencia una delle due forme? Voi usate le due indifferentemente?

Grazie 

PS: Potete corregere il mio testo?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

jester. said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda che il mio libro di grammatica non può risolvere.
> 
> Quale forma di cortesia si utilizza più spesso? Lei o Voi?
> 
> Secondo il mio libro si possono usare entrambe le forme, ma il libro non dice qual è preferibile.
> 
> Ci sono situazioni differenti nelle quali si utilizza preferibilmente una delle due forme? Voi usate le due indifferentemente?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> PS: Potete correggere il mio testo?


 

Complimenti per la correttezza del tuo italiano. 

Nel nord Italia il "Voi" è in disuso. Usiamo solamente il Lei come forma di cortesia e di rispetto.

Mi risulta che al sud lo si usi ancora, ma è preferibile che tu attenda la risposta da parte di chi ci vive. Non vorrei fuorviarti.


----------



## femmejolie

jester. said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda che il mio libro di grammatica non può risolvere.
> 
> Quale forma di cortesia si utilizza più spesso/più sovente ? Lei o Voi?
> 
> Secondo il mio libro le due forme si possono usare ma il libro non dice qual (e) è preferibile.
> 
> Ci sono situazioni differenti nelle quali si utilizza con preferencia una delle due forme? Voi usate le due indifferentemente?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> PS: Potete correggere il mio testo?


 
Lei è la forma di cortesia attuale che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del singolare, mentre Voi è la forma di cortesia che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del plurale.

Un tempo fa, si usavano "Voi" (Si usa ancora in certi paesi d'Italia, ma è antiquato) e "Loro" ( si usa ancora oggi, ma è troppo formale)


----------



## claudine2006

Giannaclaudia said:


> Complimenti per la correttezza del tuo italiano.
> 
> Nel nord Italia il "Voi" è in disuso. Usiamo solamente il Lei come forma di cortesia e di rispetto.
> 
> Mi risulta che al sud lo si usi ancora, ma è preferibile che tu attenda la risposta da parte di chi ci vive. Non vorrei fuorviarti.


Infatti... No, al Sud non si usa più. Credo forse in qualche paesino dell'interiore dell'Italia, solo rivolgendosi agli anziani.


----------



## Necsus

jester. said:
			
		

> Ho un dubbio che il mio libro di grammatica non riesce a risolvere.
> (Ho una domanda a cui il mio libro di grammatica non riesce a rispondere.)


Il 'voi' come forma di cortesia sopravvive solo in alcuni dialetti.


			
				femmejolie said:
			
		

> Lei è la forma di cortesia della 2ª persona del singolare, mentre Voi è la forma di cortesia della 2ª persona del plurale.


Ehm, femmejolie, 'voi' non è la forma di cortesia della 2ª persona plurale, è proprio la 2ª persona plurale..!


----------



## jester.

Molte grazie delle vostre risposte.

E grazie  del complimento a Giannaclaudia.


----------



## femmejolie

Necsus said:


> Il 'voi' come forma di cortesia sopravvive solo in alcuni dialetti.
> 
> Ehm, femmejolie, 'voi' non è la forma di cortesia della 2ª persona plurale, è proprio la 2ª persona plurale..!


 
È stato un refuso, volevo dire che "Voi" era la forma di cortesia (un tempo fa) che corrispondeva alla 2ª persona singolare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Un thread piuttosto interessante sul tu/voi qui.


----------



## pennylanejenny

jester. said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda che il mio libro di grammatica non può risolvere.
> 
> Quale forma di cortesia si utilizza più spesso? Lei o Voi?
> 
> Secondo il mio libro le due forme si possono usare ma il libro non dice quale è preferibile.
> 
> Ci sono situazioni differenti in quali si utilizza con preferenza una delle due forme? Voi usate le due indifferentemente?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> PS: Potete correggere il mio testo?


Ciao! (preferenza e non preferencia. correggere vuole due "g"). Entrambe le forme sono corrette. Lei è usato per la forma di cortesia alla terza persona singolare. "Voi" è più antico come forma di cortesia e non si usa più. ciao


----------



## itka

Se ho capito bene, usate piuttosto il "Lei" che il "voi". Ne ero convinta, ma ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda la 3a plurale.
 Come dite ? 
Prego loro di entrare ? 
S'accomodino ! 
Loro che pensano ... ? 
Mi diano i loro cappotti.

Queste frasi saranno più o meno corrette (forse ho anche sbagliato !) ma sono veramente usate ? Mi accorgo che ogni volta che avrei dovuto usarle me la cavo con il "Voi"... ma non deve essere corretto !

La mia madre dava del "voi" alla nonna (anni '50) sebbene erano molto prossime... cio che conferma quello che dite : voi per gli anziani.


----------



## fra3nic

itka said:


> Come dite ?
> Prego loro di entrare ?
> S'accomodino !
> Loro che pensano ... ?
> Mi diano i loro cappotti.


Queste sono forme veramente obsolete, non sentirai mai nessuno usarle! 
Se vuoi adattattarle in chiave moderna devi usare il Lei e quindi:
Come dice?
La prego di entrare!
Lei che pensa?
Mi dia il suo cappotto!

p.s.ormai il VOI non si dà neanche più agli anziani! E' caduto in disuso quasi totalmente, forse resiste in qualche contesto molto specifico!


----------



## femmejolie

itka said:


> Se ho capito bene, usate il "Lei" piuttosto che il
> "Voi". Ne ero convinta, ma ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda la *3a plurale*.
> Come dite?
> Prego Loro di entrare ? Vi prego di entrare!
> Si accomodino ! Accomodatevi!
> Loro che pensano ... ? Voi che pensate...?/Che pensate Voi...?
> Mi diano i loro cappotti. Datemi i vostri cappotti.
> 
> Queste frasi saranno più o meno corrette (forse ho anche sbagliato !) ma sono veramente usate ? Mi accorgo che ogni volta che avrei dovuto usarle me la cavavo con il "Voi"... ma non deve essere corretto !
> 
> Mia madre dava del "Voi" alla nonna (anni '50) sebbene fossero molto prossime... ciò che conferma quello che dite : Voi per gli anziani.


 
Per quanto riguarda la 3ª persona plurale:
"Loro" si usa in burocrazia, etc., è troppo formale.
All'orale e nello scritto si usa "Voi".
L'eventuale dubbio che possa trattarsi fra il "voi"(informale") ed il "Voi" (formale)sarà chiarito dal contesto.
Questo accade anche col francese e con l'inglese.


----------



## fra3nic

femmejolie said:


> "Loro" si usa in burocrazia, etc. , è troppo formale.
> All'orale si usa "Voi".


 "Loro" is further more obsolete than "Voi". We do not use none of them. We use "LEI"


----------



## Shy1986

itka said:


> Se ho capito bene, usate piuttosto il "Lei" che il "voi".


 

È meglio dire usate il "Lei" piuttosto che il "Voi".

Jester comunque il Voi era usato anticamente forse agli inizi del 900 anche se in alcuni paesini del sud il voi viene ancora usato soprattutto per rivolgersi ai genitori ma se non lo usi è meglio diciamo che è proprio in disuso! Usa sempre il Lei e andrai sul sicuro.  Il Lei è esattamente come il Sie che usate voi tedeschi.


----------



## jazyk

Non esattamente. Lei è terza persona singolare, Sie è terza persona plurale.


----------



## itka

jazyk said:


> Non esattamente. Lei è terza persona singolare, Sie è terza persona plurale.



Ma questo è proprio il mio dubbio ! Come si fa a parlare a parecchie persone con cortesia ? Femmejolie mi dice di usare il "Voi" ma gli altri ottano per il "Lei"... E' possibile parlare al singolare a parecchie persone ?
(Sto parlando di una situazione un po' seria. Chiaro che se parlo con amici, non c'è nessun problema !)
E per esempio : gli impieghati di un albergo, come dicono ?


----------



## Shy1986

Jatzyk intendevo che l'uso è quello

Itka noi usiamo il Lei! facciamo l'esempio che vieni in Italia e vai in albergo. Il portiere dell'albergo ti dirà:

-Buonasera, cosa desidera?

oppure

- Mi dia i suoi documenti per favore.

Come vedi queste due frasi sono coniugate alla terza persona singolare perchè ti sta dando del Lei in modo formale.

Non sentirai mai il portiere dell'albergo o il cameriere dire:

- Cosa desiderate?
- Cosa vi porto?

Lo direbbe solo se foste in due.

Capito?


----------



## femmejolie

Lei= Cosa desidera? (Lei)
Voi= Cosa desiderate? (Voi due, Voi tre, Voi quattro, etc.) (formale o informale, si distingue dal contesto. Se non li conosciamo, è formale; se ce lo dice un gruppo di amici, è informale)

Il "Voi" come sinonimo di "Lei" è pratticamente fuori uso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Se ci si rivolge a una persona di alto rango nobiliare si può usare anche il Voi rivolgendosi a una sola persona.


----------



## itka

Ringrazio Loro della gentilezza ! 
_Una che ha capito tutto _


----------



## demichie

Mi ricordo che il mio preside del Liceo, quando era "abbastanza" arrabiato con qualche studente, gli si rivolgeva dandogli del Voi. A parte quella situazione, sono ormai pochi i casi in cui si usa ancora dare del Voi. Un esempio è quando ci si rivolge ad un alto prelato. Il Papa per esempio viene chiamato "Vostra Santità".


----------



## pennylanejenny

jester. said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda che il mio libro di grammatica non può risolvere.
> 
> Quale forma di cortesia si utilizza più spesso? Lei o Voi?
> 
> Secondo il mio libro le due forme si possono usare, ma il libro non dice quale è preferibile.
> 
> Ci sono situazioni differenti in quali si utilizza con preferenza una delle due forme? Voi usate le due indifferentemente?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> PS: Potete corregere il mio testo?


----------



## borz

femmejolie said:


> Lei= Cosa desidera? (Lei)
> Voi= Cosa desiderate? (Voi due, Voi tre, Voi quattro, etc.) (formale o informale, si distingue dal contesto. Se non li conosciamo, è formale; se ce lo dice un gruppo di amici, è informale)
> 
> Il "Voi" come sinonimo di "Lei" è pratticamente fuori uso.



Quindi: 

Signori, mi dicano la verita'! - e' in disuso? É piú sicuro usare sempre 
Signori, ditemi la veritá?


----------



## Carthusian cat

borz said:


> Quindi:
> 
> Signori, mi dicano la verita'! - e' in disuso? SI É piú sicuro usare sempre
> Signori, ditemi la veritá?


----------



## vinci86

Io Ho sempre prefetito utilizzare Voi, e ho 20 anni. a Napoli e in tutta la Campania e aggiungerei anche in Basilicata, dove ho parenti l'uso del Voi è ancora molto frequente. Interpreto personalmente il Voi come una forma di cortesia meno "distaccata" del Lei. Sono entrambe valide e anzi, forse il Lei è migliore, visto che è utilizzato in tutt'Italia, però almeno per le zone sopracitate preferiamo di gran lunga utilizzare il Voi; che non ci sembra affatto in disuso, anzi....


----------



## Shy1986

Infatti vinci86 abbiamo specificato che in alcune parti del Sud Italia il Voi è ancora usato ma è raro sentirlo e io lo trovo più distaccato del Lei. Come ho detto nella pagina precedente mio zio che è di Caserta dà ancora a suo padre del Voi e lo chiama padre non papà.


----------



## pizzi

claudine2006 said:


> Infatti... No, al Sud non si usa più. Credo forse in qualche paesino dell'interiore dell'Italia, solo rivolgendosi agli anziani.


 
Ti stai iberizzando...  meglio interno.


----------



## die

Si può sentire usato il Loro in un contesto molto formale se rivolto a più persone
es: -Cosa desiderano i signori?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

die said:


> Si può sentire usato il Loro in un contesto molto formale se rivolto a più persone


Sì, ma molto molto formale. Un hotel a 5 stelle, per esempio.
E comunque è sempre meno diffuso.

(Anche il lei... ormai si usa dare del tu anche ai 30enni. L'inglese fa scuola. In effetti se a me danno del lei mi sento vecchio... Gusti personali ovviamente.)


----------



## jester.

Nicholas the Italian said:


> (Anche il lei... ormai si usa dare del tu anche ai 30enni. L'inglese fa scuola. In effetti se a me danno del lei mi sento vecchio... Gusti personali ovviamente.)




Io non darei mai  del tu a persone che non conosca. E sei sicuro che il Lei non si usa tanto a causa dell'inglese? Forse la gente diventa più leggero...


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

jester. said:


> Io non darei mai del tu a persone che non conosca. E sei sicuro che il Lei non si usa tanto a causa dell'inglese? Forse la gente diventa più leggero...


Non ho detto che dipende dall'inglse, dico che ci stiamo avvicinando all'inglese.
Hai 17 anni, giusto? Beh, io ne ho 21 e non darei mai del "lei" a un giovane, anche se è la prima volta che lo incontro. E ormai il concetto di "giovane" arriva fino a  30-40 anni.
Il "lei" lo uso con gli adulti che non conosco, oppure con professori, superiori, ecc.

Gusti personali, ovviamente, ma mi sembra si diventi sempre più informali.
Poi
- se dai del "tu" a uno che vuole il "lei" sembra mancanza di rispetto;
- se dai del "lei" a uno che vuole il "tu" lo fai sembrare vecchio o sembra che tu sia freddo, voglia mantenere una certa distanza.


----------



## jester.

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Non ho detto che dipende dall'inglse, dico che ci stiamo avvicinando all'inglese.
> Hai 17 anni, giusto? Beh, io ne ho 21 e non darei mai del "lei" a un giovane, anche se è la prima volta che lo incontro. E ormai il concetto di "giovane" arriva fino a  30-40 anni.
> Il "lei" lo uso con gli adulti che non conosco, oppure con professori, superiori, ecc.



O! Mi sono espresso male. Claro che non uso il Lei con i giovani ma solo con gli adulti.



> Poi
> - se dai del "tu" a uno che vuole il "lei" sembra mancanza di rispetto;
> - se dai del "lei" a uno che vuole il "tu" lo fai sembrare vecchio o sembra che tu sia freddo, voglia mantenere una certa distanza.


Credo che per gli stranieri è accetabile fare questo tipo di sbaglio. Così, non credo che la gente pensi che sono maleducato...


----------



## kurumin

Nel film_ Madame Sans-Gêne_ Robert Hossein disse a Sophia Loren :
''Voi siete molto fortunata.'' **
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/53/Madame_sans_gene2.jpeg


----------



## femmejolie

kurumin said:


> Nel film_ Madame Sans-Gêne_ Robert Hossein disse a Sophia Loren :
> ''Voi siete molto fortunata.'' **
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/53/Madame_sans_gene2.jpeg


 
Sì, tutti conosciamo la Loren 
Il "Voi" (2ª persona) è come il "Vos" spagnolo (usato nel medioevo) e che ancora si usa in Argentina, ed è anche come il "você" portoghese o come il "Vous" francese.
In spagnolo si dice "Usted", che è l'abbreviazione di "*Vues*tra Merc*ed*" (= Usted)


----------



## Shy1986

Io al papà del mio ragazzo dò del Lei e lui non mi ha mai detto di dargli del tu. E lui dà del Lei ancora ai genitori di sua moglie nonostante sia sposato da 22 anni con lei. E' questione poi di preferenze mia mamma non sopporta quando le danno del Lei e a me suona strano quando all'università i professori mi danno del Lei perchè sono sempre stata abituata a dare io del Lei ai professori e non viceversa. Comunque io dò del Lei alle persone dai 30 anni in su che non conosco


----------



## yuri982

Qui nella provincia di Lecce lo sento ancora il Voi, non mi sembra tanto in disuso.. Certo, il Lei è molto più usato.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Qualcuno puo dirmi perchè Lei è stato sustituito al antiquo voi e perchè si usa la stessa parola lei, senza maiuscula, invece di ella per designare una femina?
"Sono venuto per LEI." Il signore o la ragazza?

Grazie a Lei, a voi, a lei e a ella!  Morto da ridere!


----------



## infinite sadness

No, con la maiuscola o la minuscola è lo stesso, puoi rivolgerti a una femmina o a un maschio.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

infinite sadness said:


> No, con la maiuscola o la minuscola è lo stesso, puoi rivolgerti a una femmina o a un maschio.



Ma "lei" puo rivolgersi sola a una femmina poichè si usa "lui" per un maschio.  Non si puo più evitare la confusione adesso che Lei è stato sustituito a "voi" e che nessuno non usa più "ella" o "essa" invece di "lei".


----------



## Crisidelm

No, il "Lei" formale vale sia uomini che per donne. Come pure "Ella" tra l'altro, che non era affatto esclusivamente femminile.


----------



## masda2000

femmejolie said:


> Lei è la forma di cortesia attuale che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del singolare, mentre Voi è la forma di cortesia che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del plurale.
> 
> Un tempo fa, si usavano "Voi" (Si usa ancora in certi paesi d'Italia, ma è antiquato) e "Loro" ( si usa ancora oggi, ma è troppo formale)





claudine2006 said:


> Infatti... No, al Sud non si usa più. Credo forse in qualche paesino dell'interiore dell'Italia, solo rivolgendosi agli anziani.



In tutto il sud Italia si usa ancora il VOI, non solo nei paesini. A dire il vero è usato maggiormente da persone adulte over 40, i giovani tendono ad usare il LEI quando hanno, però, un'istruzione medio-alta.
Qui in Calabria, tendenzialmente, si usa il Voi rivolgendosi ad una persona adulta che si conosce, mentre il Lei ad una persona coetanea o più grande che non si conosce...La scelta volontaria di uno dei due termini implica quindi un voler sottolineare o meno un certo distacco personale.
Comunque a scuole si incoraggiano gli alunni ad usare il LEI.


----------



## Stiannu

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Ma "lei" puo rivolgersi sola a una femmina poichè si usa "lui" per un maschio. Non si puo più evitare la confusione adesso che Lei è stato sustituito a "voi" e che nessuno non usa più "ella" o "essa" invece di "lei".


 
L'uso formale del Lei (o Ella, più antiquato e non molto usato oggi) vale, come ha detto Crisidelm, sia se l'interlocutore è maschio, sia se è femmina.

Però è vero che in alcune situazioni ci può essere confusione. Esempio: A e B (possono essere maschi o femmine, è indifferente; comunque hanno un rapporto formale e si danno del Lei) hanno appena parlato di C, una donna che entrambi conoscono. Dopo una pausa, A chiede a B: "e lei, come sta?". B potrebbe non capire subito se A sta parlando ancora di C, informandosi sullo stato di salute di quella donna; oppure se A ha cambiato discorso e si rivolge a B per conoscere il suo stato di salute.
Nello scritto, una differenza c'è: il *L*ei formale è maiuscolo, mentre il *l*ei come terza persona singolare femminile è minuscolo. Ma nell'orale, l'ambiguità resta.


----------



## Stiannu

Le lingue non sono sempre così razionali. Il bello è anche questo.

Qualche volta mi è capitato di rivolgermi a una persona con il Lei formale, e quella persona mi ha risposto scherzosamente:
_Lei chi? C'è qualcun altro? Dove?_
Vale a dire: possiamo darci del tu, e puoi tenere questo "lei" solo per la terza persona singolare femminile. Senza questa ambiguità, una battuta del genere sarebbe stata impossibile


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Ma la diplomazia non accetterebbe mai darcsi del tu, salve il re spagnolo rivolgendosi al presidente venezuelano al vertice ibero-americano dicendogli: "Perchè non stii zitto?"


----------



## Ptak

Come si può distinguere chi si indende in un dialogo come questo:

_Signor X_. La tua ragazza si offende... Perché non vuoi vederla?
_Mario_. Ma Lei(lei) pensa davvero che io non voglia vederla?

Come si può capire: "Ma Lei (signor X) crede davvero così", o "Ma lei (la ragazza) crede così" ?


----------



## goedel

In effetti non si può; esistono frasi, come quella citata, in cui l'ambiguità rimane.

Per quanto mi ricordavo, il "Voi" era in uso ai tempi del fascismo ed è stato dopo sostituito dal "Lei" e cercando su google ci sono dei link che lo confermano (non li posso riportare purtroppo).

Per quanto riguarda il "Voi", è appunto in disuso oggi in gran parte d'Italia e può anche suonare buffo (vi ricordate la fantastica Anna Marchesini col suo "si accomodino"?)


----------



## Ptak

Ma forse si può sostituire qui la parola "Lei" con un'altra? Se voglio dire "lei" (_la ragazza_), forse si può dire "ella" o "essa" in quel contesto?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Ella non si usa più (o quasi). Essa credo che non sia corretto per riferirsi ad una persona di sesso femminile.
Quindi, secondo me, la risposta alla tua domanda è no.


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Ptak said:


> Come si può distinguere chi si indende in un dialogo come questo:
> 
> _Signor X_. La tua ragazza si offende... Perché non vuoi vederla?
> _Mario_. Ma Lei(lei) pensa davvero che io non voglia vederla?
> 
> Come si può capire: "Ma Lei (signor X) crede davvero così", o "Ma lei (la ragazza) crede così" ?



Come già detto l'ambiguità esiste, tuttavia si può capire tantissimo dal contesto e anche dal tono della voce. 
In questo caso Mario parla ad una persona che conosce poco o cui porta rispetto. La frase "Ma Lei(lei) pensa davvero che io non voglia vederla?" sarebbe veramente ambigua soltanto nel caso in cui il Signor X fosse una persona in grado di conoscere i sentimenti della ragazza in questione, nel qual caso la frase potrebbe venire fraintesa con "ma lei Signor X ritiene davvero che la ragazza in questione pensi che io non voglia vederla?" che, come puoi vedere, è un po' troppo complicata per essere efficace.
Nei casi veramente ambigui, ovvero quando anche chi parla capisce che può esserci fraintendimento, puoi specificare in altro modo, ad esempio:
1) "ma Lei Signor X, pensa davvero che io non voglia vedere Maria?
2) "ma Maria pensa davvero che io non voglia vederla?" (nel qual caso facendo la domanda al Signor X si suppone che il Signor X sappia quali sono i sentimenti di Maria)

Per rispondere ad un'altra tua domanda riguardo ad "ella" ed "essa": no. Come già detto non puoi usarli. Sono innaturali nella lingua di oggi


----------



## LUIZ PINHO

Se scrivo a un Parroco italiano devo usare il "voi" o il "Lei"? Esempi: Alla fine dell'anno 2005 Vi (o Le?) ho scritto per chiederVi (o chiederLe?) .../Scusatemi (o Mi scusi?) .../Vi (o Le?) chiedo di inviarmi .../Vi (o La?) ringrazio rispettosamente la Vostra (o Sua?) attenzione ...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Luiz, 

Io gli scriverei dandogli del lei.
Le ho scritto per chiederle...
La prego di inviarmi...
Mi scusi...
Etc.


----------



## rainbowizard

Penso che vadano bene entrambe le forme anche se il "Voi" è decisamente più formale. Magari può andare bene se la persona alla quale ti rivolgi è molto anziana, personalmente non lo userei mai con un giovane...

Se intendi assumere un tono particolarmente formale ti suggerisco anche di utilizzare appropriatamente "Ella" anziché "Lei" (ovviamente ove opportuno e corretto).

Evita in ogni caso le forme _chiederVi_ / _chiederLe_ ed usa piuttosto _chiedervi_ /_chiederle_ senza troppe maiuscole.

Edit... magari lo sai già  ma a un parroco ci si rivolge di solito con il titolo di _Reverendo_. Quindi all'apertura della tua lettera dovresti scrivere qualcosa tipo:
Reverendo parroco, don _Nome Cognome_


----------



## Ludo87

Secondo galateo, al parroco ci si rivolge dando del Lei, in quanto dovrebbe essere più vicino ai fedeli. Al vescovo, cardinali e papa, invece, si da del Voi in quanto vicari di Cristo in terra. E le maiuscole tipo chiederLe andrebbero sempre messe. 
Purtroppo o per fortuna, ormai il galateo non lo segue più quasi nessuno, quindi credo cambi poco.


----------



## federicoft

Userei anche io il Lei.



Ludo87 said:


> Al vescovo, cardinali e papa, invece, si da del Voi in quanto vicari di Cristo in terra.



Vescovi e cardinali non sono vicari in terra di nessuno.



> E le maiuscole tipo chiederLe andrebbero sempre messe.


È vero il contrario, andrebbero sempre evitate. A meno di non scrivere alle Matite Riunite S.p.A. per un'ordinazione di merce, in tal caso forse sono tollerabili.

Infine, e principalmente, sarebbe interessante sapere da dove è nato l'equivoco piuttosto diffuso secondo cui il "voi" sarebbe più formale del "Lei", cosa che non è.

Forse dipende dal fatto che il suo uso è obsoleto, quindi probabilmente percepito da certuni come più altisonante, ricercato etc.

In verità per secoli e secoli, fino alla sua caduta in disuso, il voi è stato utilizzato da generazioni di locutori dell'italiano quale pronome intermedio tra il tu (informale) e il Lei (altamente formale).

Non solo, ma nel dialogo tra superiori e subalterni si assisteva ad un rapporto asimmetrico in cui i primi si rivolgevano ai secondi con il voi, e i secondi rispondevano con il Lei.

Quindi voi più corretto rispetto a Lei no di certo, più formale men che meno.

[_3. nell'uso antico o, ancora oggi, in quello pop. meridionale si impiega come pron. personale riferito a una singola persona, in segno di deferenza (invece di lei), oppure in segno di distacco verso chi è ritenuto di grado sociale o di rango inferiore;_]
dal Garzanti.


----------



## rainbowizard

federicoft said:


> Infine, e principalmente, sarebbe interessante sapere da dove è nato l'equivoco piuttosto diffuso secondo cui il "voi" sarebbe più formale del "Lei", cosa che non è.
> 
> Forse dipende dal fatto che il suo uso è obsoleto, quindi probabilmente percepito da certuni come più altisonante, ricercato etc.


 
Sì, hai ragione, _voi_ non è in definitiva più formale del _lei..._
Con la cusiosità di approfondire un minimo l'argomento ho trovato quest'interessante articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=7648&ctg_id=93


----------



## sally80

VOI si usava nel'ottocento! Il voi, oggi, lo danno i francesi.
In Italia, nell'anno 2008, si da del "lei".
Saluti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

sally80 said:


> Il voi, oggi, lo danno i francesi.


E gli inglesi, che hanno perso definitivamente l'uso del tu.


----------



## sally80

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Luiz,
> 
> Le ho scritto per chiederle...
> Etc.


 
E' corretto:"Le ho scritto per chiederLe"

Altro esempio: "..per inviarLe"


----------



## Angel.Aura

sally80 said:


> E' corretto:"Le ho scritto per chiederLe"
> 
> Altro esempio: "..per inviarLe"


Ciao sally,
secondo me è corretto, certo.
L'uso dipende da scelte stilistiche.
Se ne è parlato anche qui:
formalismo eccessivo... e scorretto?


----------



## Salegrosso

federicoft said:


> Non solo, ma nel dialogo tra superiori e subalterni si assisteva ad un rapporto asimmetrico in cui i primi si rivolgevano ai secondi con il voi, e i secondi rispondevano con il Lei.
> 
> [_3. nell'uso antico o, ancora oggi, in quello pop. meridionale si impiega come pron. personale riferito a una singola persona, in segno di deferenza (invece di lei), oppure in segno di distacco verso chi è ritenuto di grado sociale o di rango inferiore;_]
> dal Garzanti.


 
Confermo per esperienza: a Napoli un sacco di volte ho sentito avvocati, professori e persone istruite in genere che si danno del _lei_ quando parlano tra loro, mentre si rivolgono dando del _voi_ al portiere, alla donna delle pulizie, al parcheggiatore, al giardiniere. 
In linea teorica quest'uso potrebbe non piacere, perche' sembra sottolineare una distinzione tra le "classi alte" e le "classi basse"; d'altro canto, e' pur vero che esistono ancor'oggi una "Napoli alta" e una "Napoli bassa" ben distinte, e inoltre il _voi_ usato a Napoli in questo modo, tutto sommato, e' piu' simpatico che classista. 

Salegrosso.


----------



## Ouendan

Salegrosso said:


> Confermo per esperienza: a Napoli un sacco di volte ho sentito avvocati, professori e persone istruite in genere che si danno del _lei_ quando parlano tra loro, mentre si rivolgono dando del _voi_ al portiere, alla donna delle pulizie, al parcheggiatore, al giardiniere.
> In linea teorica quest'uso potrebbe non piacere, perche' sembra sottolineare una distinzione tra le "classi alte" e le "classi basse"; d'altro canto, e' pur vero che esistono ancor'oggi una "Napoli alta" e una "Napoli bassa" ben distinte, e inoltre il _voi_ usato a Napoli in questo modo, tutto sommato, e' piu' simpatico che classista.
> 
> Salegrosso.



Nulla di tutto questo...
L'uso del Voi a Napoli non è legato alla lingua italiana, ma a quella napoletana. Per tale motivo in ambienti meno formali, dove si usa il napoletano, il Lei non ha senso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, credo che sia una caratteristica di tutti i dialetti meridionali. Anche in siciliano il "Lei" è inesistente.


----------



## elemika

Salegrosso said:


> Confermo per esperienza: a Napoli un sacco di volte ho sentito avvocati, professori e persone istruite in genere che si danno del _lei_ quando parlano tra loro, mentre si rivolgono dando del _voi_ al portiere, alla donna delle pulizie, al parcheggiatore, al giardiniere.
> In linea teorica quest'uso potrebbe non piacere, perche' sembra sottolineare una distinzione tra le "classi alte" e le "classi basse"; d'altro canto, e' pur vero che esistono ancor'oggi una "Napoli alta" e una "Napoli bassa" ben distinte, e inoltre il _voi_ usato a Napoli in questo modo, tutto sommato, e' piu' simpatico che classista.
> 
> Salegrosso.



Grazie.
Altrimenti non capirei il senso questo brano (Lumie di Sicilia):
_— ..no, non sono cugino, veramente...  Vengo apposta dal paese._
_A questa risposta il cameriere stimò innanzi tutto conveniente ritirare il lei e riprendere il voi_


----------



## Istriano

A volte si usa Voi a Trièste e a Venèzia (Voi di cortesia: Voi = Lei).


----------



## Valiska

Anche a Bari si usa il 'Voi' come forma di cortesia dialettale.​


----------



## pizzi

Lavorando in Abruzzo, all'inizio ero stupita dal fatto che tutti si dessero del *tu*. Poi un amico mi ha spiegato che l'uso del *Lei *è considerato uno svilimento della virilità...


----------



## olaszinho

Certo, l'uso del Loro è molto formale, ma non vi è mai capitato di sentirlo  usare magari in un ristorante, con frasi del tipo: i signori desiderano? Si possono udire espressioni del genere anche in qualche negozio. Questa è almento la mia esperienza.


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità:

L'uso della terza persona nel senso cortese è diffuso anche in altre lingue, oltre alcune lingue romanze ed il tedesco, anche nell'ungherese, polacco, dialetti slovacchi ecc ...,  indipendentemente dalla propria "titolazione" (Lei, Loro, Usted, Ustedes, Signore, Signori ...) Comunque, sempre si tratta d'una forma indiretta, per cui "cortese".

Per quanto riguarda l'uso della terza persona nell'italiano, alcuni suppongono che si tratti d'influenza spagnola e che la forma tradizionale italiana era piuttosto la seconda pers. pl. ("Voi"). Invece, altri dicono che si tratta d'una "soluzione" indipendente dallo spagnolo, esistente già nei testi antichi. 

(Non mi sono sicuro, ma mi pare che Mussolini lo aveva addirittura "vietato", cioè  l'uso della terza persona nel senso cortese nel linguaggio publico/ufficiale, perché non gli sembrava assai "italiano" ...)



olaszinho said:


> Certo, l'uso del Loro è molto formale, ma non  vi è mai capitato di sentirlo  usare magari in un ristorante, con frasi  del tipo: i signori desiderano? Si possono udire espressioni del genere  anche in qualche negozio. Questa è almento la mia esperienza.



Nonostante le mie esperienze limitate, è capitato anche a me. Pare che  non tanto la terza persona sia quella "problematica", ma piuttosto la  propria titolazione "Loro" suona un po' strano in questi casi ... No?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, mi sembra di aver sentito dire che Mussolini avesse vietato il "Lei" incoraggiando l'uso del "Voi".


----------



## elemika

Sì, è da wiki:
"Il fascismo tenta di imporre l'uso del _voi_, al posto del _lei_, considerato _"residuo del servilismo italiano verso gli invasori stranieri ed espressione di snobismo borghese"_http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_società_italiana_durante_il_fascismo#cite_note-26 nella lingua parlata; nacquero i motteggi come "da oggi vietato parlare di Galileo Galilei, si dovrà parlare di Galileo Gali_voi_"


----------



## ivanbcn

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Qualcuno puo dirmi [...] perché si usa la stessa parola lei, senza maiuscula, invece di ella per designare una femmina?
> "Sono venuto per LEI." Il signore o la ragazza?
> 
> Grazie a Lei, a voi, a lei e a ella!  Morto da ridere!



La sostituzione dei pronomi soggetto con quelli oggetto (es. '*lui/lei*' inizialmente solo oggetto, che sostituiscono '*egli/ella*' nel ruolo di soggetto o '*loro*' che sostituisce '*essi/esse*' come soggetto) è un fenomeno documentato in varie lingue, pensa all'inglese "*you*" in origine solo oggetto che col tempo ha sostituito il pronome di seconda persona plurale soggetto "*ye*". Questo mi sembra che dipende dal fatto che i pronomi oggetto sono più marcati rispetto a quelli soggetto. Se trovo un riferimento lo aggiungo ...


----------



## maria nicola

Sto traducendo in italiano un racconto messicano -- scritto e ambientato negli anni Cinquanta -- in cui un personaggio, di estrazione molto umile, si rivolge al proprio padre dandogli del lei, e ho visto che in una traduzione precedente dello stesso racconto era stato scelto di usare il voi.

La domanda che pongo è questa:

in epoche passate, quando non si usava dare del tu ai genitori,
come ci si rivolgeva loro in segno di rispetto: con il voi o con il lei?

Ovviamente non ci si comportava allo stesso modo nelle diverse regioni italiane, ma mi interesserebbe avere un'idea più chiara sull'argomento.

Grazie


----------



## Caroline35

femmejolie said:


> Lei è la forma di cortesia attuale che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del singolare, mentre Voi è la forma di cortesia che corrisponde alla 2ª persona del plurale.
> 
> Un tempo fa, si usavano "Voi" (Si usa ancora in certi paesi d'Italia, ma è antiquato) e "Loro" ( si usa ancora oggi, ma è troppo formale)



Lei corrisponde alla 3 persona singolare. Il voi non viene più usato, solo in alcuni paesini del Sud.


----------



## roanjf

itka said:


> Ma questo è proprio il mio dubbio ! Come si fa a parlare a parecchie persone con cortesia ? Femmejolie mi dice di usare il "Voi" ma gli altri ottano per il "Lei"... E' possibile parlare al singolare a parecchie persone ?
> (Sto parlando di una situazione un po' seria. Chiaro che se parlo con amici, non c'è nessun problema !)
> E per esempio : gli impieghati di un albergo, come dicono ?


Ma scherzi? Degli impiegati d'albergo, qualora dovessero rivolgersi a più clienti, devono assolutamente usare il del "voi". Quello che intendono gli altri è che non si usa più in famiglia da lustri e lustri, come anche il del "lei". 
Ad es: (Io, addetto all'accettazione in albergo, rivolgendomi ad un gruppo di turisti) Salve, desiderano?/desiderate?



maria nicola said:


> Sto traducendo in italiano un racconto messicano -- scritto e ambientato negli anni Cinquanta -- in cui un personaggio, di estrazione molto umile, si rivolge al proprio padre dandogli del lei, e ho visto che in una traduzione precedente dello stesso racconto era stato scelto di usare il voi.
> 
> La domanda che pongo è questa:
> 
> in epoche passate, quando non si usava dare del tu ai genitori,
> come ci si rivolgeva loro in segno di rispetto: con il voi o con il lei?
> 
> Ovviamente non ci si comportava allo stesso modo nelle diverse regioni italiane, ma mi interesserebbe avere un'idea più chiara sull'argomento.
> 
> Grazie


Si usava il del "voi". Ad esempio fra suocera e genero, ecc.



francisgranada said:


> Per curiosità:
> 
> L'uso della terza persona nel senso cortese è diffuso anche in altre lingue, oltre alcune lingue romanze ed il tedesco, anche nell'ungherese, polacco, dialetti slovacchi ecc ...,  indipendentemente dalla propria "titolazione" (Lei, Loro, Usted, Ustedes, Signore, Signori ...) Comunque, sempre si tratta d'una forma indiretta, per cui "cortese".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'uso della terza persona nell'italiano, alcuni suppongono che si tratti d'influenza spagnola e che la forma tradizionale italiana era piuttosto la seconda pers. pl. ("Voi"). Invece, altri dicono che si tratta d'una "soluzione" indipendente dallo spagnolo, esistente già nei testi antichi.
> 
> (Non *ne* sono sicuro, ma mi pare che Mussolini lo av*esse* addirittura "vietato", cioè  l'uso della terza persona nel senso cortese nel linguaggio pub*b*lico/ufficiale, perché non gli sembrava *consono alla lingua italiana*)
> 
> 
> 
> Nonostante le mie esperienze limitate, è capitato anche a me. Pare che  non tanto la terza persona sia quella "problematica", ma piuttosto la  propria titolazione "Loro" suona un po' strano in questi casi ... No?


Ad ogni modo, no. Si usa eccome! Al ristorante, in albergo, ecc. si può benissimo dire: "I signori, desiderano?", oppure soltanto "Desiderano? (se si è in più persone ad es.).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

In tutto il sud Italia, il voi è la regola, e tanto che un uso così frequente sfocia poi in divertentissime incomprensioni, tra i parlanti del nord e del sud. Ad es.:

Signor X a Signor Y: Venite con noi a cena?
Y: Venite chi?
X: Voi...
Y: Voi chi?
X: Voi voi!
Y: Voi voi? Cioè voi lei!
X: Non lei: lei, cioè voi...

Per altro, evitando strenue battaglie contro innocenti mulini a vento, riflettendo un poco sopra le forme di rispetto nelle lingue europee si vedrà come il modo più normale per dimostrare rispetto ad una persona è dare del voi. Perché?
Perché è più che normale: la seconda persona singolare, normalmente usata per il rapporto di confidenza con l'interlocutore, viene raddoppiata: 
francese: vous
inglese: you
(credo anche in spagnolo sia così, correggetemi se sbaglio). 
Così come si raddoppia la prima persona (con il plurale maiestatis) anche la seconda viene raddoppiata. 
Non dico che il lei non debba essere usato (per carità, ha la sua validità anch'esso) però, non mi sembra davvero il caso di tirare in ballo notizie vere o presunte per strumentalizzare un discorso. Tanto più che il lei in realtà non può essere usato sempre in tale forma, giacché è pronome complemento, e dunque deve ammettere anche un pronome soggetto. Quindi, rivolgendomi a qualcuno, in linea teorica dovrei dire:
- Mi scusi, ella ha fatto colazione? - 
il che genererebbe ancora maggiore confusione tra gli intendimenti di quel povero signor Y. 
Perché non considerate anche questo? Il lei oggi si usa quasi solo in questa forma (anche il loro è in disuso) ma ciò non vuol dire che sia un modello indiscusso...


----------



## Lituano

Salve!  "Voi" si usa anche oggi nelle lettere "burocratiche".  P.es.: "E Voi, Sig. Presidente, che ne dite?.." , "Egregio Dottore, nell`attesa di una Vostra cortese risposta Vi mando i miei piu` cordiali saluti"  ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... riflettendo un poco sopra le forme di rispetto nelle lingue europee si vedrà come il modo più normale per dimostrare rispetto ad una persona è dare del voi. Perché?
> Perché è più che normale: la seconda persona singolare, normalmente usata per il rapporto di confidenza con l'interlocutore, viene raddoppiata:
> francese: vous
> inglese: you
> (credo anche in spagnolo sia così, correggetemi se sbaglio).
> Così come si raddoppia la prima persona (con il plurale maiestatis) anche la seconda viene raddoppiata ...



Nello spagnolo, portogherse, polacco, ungherese, tedesco, ecc... il detto rispetto si esprime con la _terza persona _(analogia dell'italiano *Lei*).  

Il senso originale del plurale maiestatico storicamente consta nel fatto che chi lo usa (o piuttosto _usava ..._), di fatto esprime la volontà, opinione ecc. _dell'istituzione _che rappresenta o "personifica" (il regno, lo stato, il governo, la legislatura, l'università ...), quindi non parla solo "per se", ma anche nel nome di _tutti _che (per legge)  costituiscono la data "istituzione". Per cui il _plurale_. Ecco un esempio (le parole iniziali d'un diploma universitario dal 1940, in latino): "Nos Rector et alma ac celeberrima regiae scientiarum universitas hungarica ... " (in italiano: *Noi Rettore *_...._)

L'origine dell'utilizzo di *voi *può essere del tutto analoga: infatti nel passato, uno si rivolse in questo modo ad un rappresentante ufficiale di qualche "istituizione" (al re, a un giudice, al sindaco ecc ... ) e quindi non tanto alla persona privata.  Per cui il plurale. Quindi secondo me, non si tratta d'alcun "raddoppiamento" per indicare il rispetto. 

Per quanto riguarda la *terza persona*, il rispetto si esprimeva rivolgendosi a una persona "rispettabile" in un modo _indiretto_. Il paradigma semplificato potrebbe esse questo: 
-  Buon giorno, _signore_. Come sta_ il signore? _(invece di "come stai _tu_"). Cioè, _tu _sei un _signore_, quindi _ti_ dico (titolo/chiamo) _così_ e per rispetto continuo a parlare del _signore_ (terza persona) invece di _te _(seconda persona)_._..

Per completezza, storicamente abbiamo anche le combinazioni della 2.pers.pl. + 3.pers.sg: _vostra maestà, vostra eccellenza, vostra signoria, vostra santità, vostra mercè/mercede _(cfr. lo spagnolo_ vuestra merced > usted_) ecc_ ...
_
Insomma, sia l'uso della 2.pers.pl. ("voi") che l'uso della 3.pers.sg. ("lei") è diffuso in varie lingue europee, anche se appartenenti a diversi gruppi e famiglie linguistiche. Secondo me, nessuna delle varianti esistenti si possa considerare "più" o "meno" normale ...



> ... Quindi, rivolgendomi a qualcuno, in linea teorica dovrei dire:
> - Mi scusi, ella ha fatto colazione? ...


Non solo in "linea teorica" ma infatti una volta si diceva così ... Non conosco la storia (o l'evoluzione) dell'uso del proprio pronome _ella _in questi casi, ma riesco ad immaginare che il pronome _ella/lei_ di fatto sostituisce le espressioni o titolazioni di tipo: _sua altezza (reale), sua maestà, sua eccelenza, sua santità ecc... _(cioè tutte al femminile, per cui _ella_ e poi dopo _lei_)


----------



## zone noire

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> In tutto il sud Italia, il voi è la regola,



Non sono d'accordo.
Viaggio spesso in Puglia e Sardegna per lavoro e onestamente non mi è mai capitato di sentire qualcuno rivolgersi con il "voi" ad un'altra persona, che io mi ricordi mi é capitato solo qualche volta in Campania e niente più.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Può darsi che con te, che magari avresti equivocato, hanno preferito usare il voi, ma stai tranquillo: in tutto il sud si usa il voi molto più del lei.


----------



## marco.cur

In Sardegna non si usa il voi. Un tempo si usava come forma intermedia tra il tu e il lei.
In sardo la forma di cortesia è fustei o fusteti (campidanese) o vostede (nuorese e logudorese), che corrisponde al lei italiano.


----------



## zone noire

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Può darsi che con te, che magari avresti equivocato, hanno preferito usare il voi, ma stai tranquillo: in tutto il sud si usa il voi molto più del lei.



Ti assicuro che non avrei certo equivocato per una cosa del genere, tutt'al più mi sarebbe suonato antiquato, e certamente me ne sarei ricordato.
Ringrazio Marco.cur per l'intervento a riprova di quanto detto da me precedentemente per quanto riguarda la Sardegna e ti assicuro che anche in Puglia ormai il _voi _non si usa piu', al limite lo si può ancora sentire sporadicamente da qualcuno che si rivolge in dialetto ad una persona molto anziana, in segno di rispetto, ma non certo nella vita comune dove é il _lei _la regola e non il _voi..._amici salentini a _voi   _la parola!


----------



## stella_maris_74

zone noire said:


> anche in Puglia ormai il _voi _non si usa piu', al limite lo si può ancora sentire sporadicamente da qualcuno che si rivolge in dialetto ad una persona molto anziana, in segno di rispetto, ma non certo nella vita comune dove é il _lei _la regola e non il _voi..._amici salentini a _voi   _la parola!



Da barese, confermo 
Il "voi" in segno di rispetto per le persone anziane (quando è usato, e una volta lo si usava anche in famiglia con genitori e nonni), il "lei" in tutti gli altri casi.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, quindi in Puglia no? Ne prendo nota 
Ma tra Calabria, Sicilia, Lucania, Campania è dominante.


----------



## Istriano

Si può incontrare_ voi di cortesia_ vicino a Udine (tra Gorizia e Trieste). A volte anche quì in Istria.


----------



## paolatu

Salve a tutti! Vorrei sapere se negli anni Settanta si usava il Lei o il Voi come formula di cortesia per rivolgersi a un superiore. Ho bisogno di questa informazione perchè sto traducendo un racconto inglese ambientato appunto negli anni Settanta, e in inglese esiste solo "You". Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

paolatu said:


> Salve a tutti! Vorrei sapere se negli anni Settanta si usava il Lei o il Voi come formula di cortesia per rivolgersi a un superiore. Ho bisogno di questa informazione perchè sto traducendo un racconto inglese ambientato appunto negli anni Settanta, e in inglese esiste solo "You". Grazie!


Superiore di cosa?


----------



## paolatu

Una persona superiore in grado sulla scala sociale. Nello specifico si tratta di un maggiordomo che parla col suo datore di lavoro.


----------



## paolatu

Grazie mille!


----------



## lizzyld

Leggo una romanza storica moderna che usa voi per discorso tra la famiglia (sorelle, Madre e figlio). La romanza era scritta 2012 ma la topica e' Maria antionetta. Voi si puo' usare per dare l'impressione del passato? Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Sì, nel passato era normale usare _voi_. Ti aveva già risposto Violapais dall'altra parte. _Voi _inoltre è (in alcuni casi ancora adesso) molto usato quando si parla della nobiltà e della monarchia: _Vostra Maestà_ è il re, o la regina. _Vostra Grazia _è una personalità importante, un membro della nobiltà o del clero (delle classi privilegiate).


----------



## infinite sadness

lizzyld said:


> Leggo un romanzo storico moderno che usa il voi per [discorso] dialoghi tra la famiglia (sorelle, Madre e figlio). Il romanzo era scritto nel 2012 ma [la topica] il soggetto e' Maria Antonietta. Voi si puo' usare per dare l'impressione del passato? Grazie.



Sì


----------



## lizzyld

Grazie per le correzioni  Il mio italiano e' arrugginito


----------



## gc200000

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ah, quindi in Puglia no? Ne prendo nota
> Ma tra Calabria, Sicilia, Lucania, Campania è dominante.



Un'affermazione simile è totalmente errata. In Sicilia è dominante il "Lei". Forse è dominante il "Voi" in alcuni paesi, specie quando si parla in dialetto, ma in generale assolutamente no. Stesso discorso in Calabria. Ad esempio a Reggio Calabria è sicuramente dominante il "Lei", in alcuni paesi della provincia di Reggio è dominante il "Voi".


----------



## Psychodelica

Ciaio a tutti,

Ho appena guardato il film italiano "Rebecca, la prima moglie", quello del 2008 con Alessio Boni e Cristiana Capotondi. So che oggi per la forma di cortesia si usa il "Lei" e so anche che negli anni 50 (o meno) del secolo scorso la gente usava il "Voi" e lo possiamo osservare (noi, stranieri) nei film con Sofia Loren e Marcello Mastroiani (per esempio). Però mentre guardavo il film, mi sono accorta di alcune frasi e mi sono venute in mente queste domande:

1. A volte le persone che si davano del Voi dicevano (a una persona in modo cortese): "Ma siete sicur*i* che questi fiori sono per me?", un'altra volta hanno detto: "Non dimenticherò mai come siete stat*o* gentil*e* con me". Secondo le regole della grammatica di oggi la prima frase è corretta mentre la seconda è totalmente sbagliata, ma possiamo capirla perché è rivolta a una persona. La domanda è: si poteva dire così? Era corretto? Esistevano entrambe le varianti?

2. Allora, le persone si davano del Voi, ma una volta il portiere si è rivolto a una donna e le ha detto: "Posso parlare con Lei?" C'era la differenza nel dare del Voi e del Lei? Forse c'erano le regole delle buone maniere? Da che cosa dipendeva?

Vi prego anche di correggere il mio italiano


----------



## Pat (√2)

Psychodelica said:


> "Non dimenticherò mai come siete stat*o* gentil*e* con me".


Questa frase è corretta. Con il Voi di cortesia, gli aggettivi e il participio passato nei tempi composti sono sempre al singolare: _siete gentile con me; siete stato/a gentile con me_.
Se leggo "Siete sicur*i* che questi fiori sono per me?", ne deduco che chi parla si rivolge a più di una persona.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda, potrai trovare alcune risposte nei post precedenti


----------

